# Outdoor roadbed on Hardiboard or???



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Because I am lazy and not prone to digging, I'm askin'--can you mount your Aristo track on Hardiboard or whatever that synthetic decking is, and simply lay it on the ground, rather than cut and fill and stuff like that?
It seems it would be a lot easier if you just attached them to them boards, which you could then kinda' scooch place and anchor into the dirt. The area of my proposed roadbed is behind some big hybiscus bushes and I can't picture myself spending days on my knees, backing and filling and dumping in tons of decomposed granite to lay 30 feet of stinkin' roadbed that nobody except the possums that dig up DW's posies will ever see. BTW, the other end of this line would connect to a trestle, so no roadbed required. Ur thoughts?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I recommend that you use this. I have used it extensively and it works great down here in Houston where there are no rocks and the ground is black gumbo. http://www.gardenrailwayproducts.com/ 

Alternately, I have used Hardi Plank 2x4's and 2x6's for sidings and yards and such and it works fine. But contrary to what Hardi people say publicly, it will delaminate over time when buried in the dirt where it is constantly exposed to moisture. I cant speak for the other decking products that are made of other material as I haven't used them.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

John, moisture is not a problem, other than sprinklers running every other day. And my plan is to mount them (pop-up type) outboard of the track, which will run along our backyard fence. I would love to paint scenery on the fence--even just blue sky with clouds, but I fear DW (aka "The Super") won't put up with that. Hey, just havin' some track to run trains on is half the battle!


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Joe 
I have used pressure treated 2x4's for a backwoods area of my layout. I screwed the 2x4's to form a "T" to decrease the tendency to warping and then built legs one on each side of the vertical 2x4 and put these on cement blocks to keep the wood away from the dirt. Now 3 years later it still looks good. I also used this method on a really rough 8' section of construction and layered gravel up to the edges of it. The 2x4 is a perfect size for track to sit on. 
Todd


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 04 Apr 2010 05:21 PM 
John, moisture is not a problem, other than sprinklers running every other day. And my plan is to mount them (pop-up type) outboard of the track, which will run along our backyard fence. I would love to paint scenery on the fence--even just blue sky with clouds, but I fear DW (aka "The Super") won't put up with that. Hey, just havin' some track to run trains on is half the battle! 


In that case Joe, hardi plank will work for you. Just remember that it is not very flexible and will break if stressed so you have to have good support under it, meaning compacted dirt or something like decomposed granite. The curves may be a problem. That is where I used the 1x6's and cut curves out of them, more like angles actually but they worked. Hardi is hard on cutting blades and drill bits. I use these flat steel plates with hole already in them that you can get from Home Depot to connect the different pieces. To hold the track down, you will have to predrill the holes for the screws. Self tapping screws don't work very well on hardi. I paint it flat black before mounting the track. I then use decomposed granite for ballast to cover the track and hardi. Have fun.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 

When I built my first outdoor RR down in California with 332 LGB track I didn't use roadbed at all. I fastened 2x4 PT blocks 2" long beneath the track sections every 12" or so. This elevated the track slightly above the ground so only the actual area beneath the blocks had to be levelled a bit. The hefty brass 332 rail was more than able to bridge the gap between blocks and support the trains If your trains are extra heavy merely add additional blocks.. A bit of fill was brought up around the track where needed for looks and wasn't needed at all where the track spanned grass. 

Conductive grease and regular LGB rail joiners were used and track power was fed in at only 4 points. In four winters I didn't experience a single electrical break. The only track maintenance besides the usual yard work was to level a couple of short sections each Spring. It worked fine except for having to haul everything (trains) out every time I wanted to run and then pick it all up again afterwards. 

This system wouldn't work in more extreme climates where flooding is prevalent, etc., but it is quick and easy both for installation and for changes and is almost as easy to work with as moving track sections around on the floor. While I do prefer a more permanent type of installation this method will work in the proper locations.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all. Richard, I had no idea you lived in California. I'm sure that scenery-wise, you're in a better place now--except for those occasional rain showers


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 05 Apr 2010 02:05 PM 
Thanks all. Richard, I had no idea you lived in California. I'm sure that scenery-wise, you're in a better place now--except for those occasional rain showers  
Well...nobody's perfect. hehe! 
Actually not so much rain today as smallish hail and a bit of thunder. The ground was so white for awhile with little pea sized hail balls it looked like a white Christmas!

We've had this place now for over 15 years and never looked back. I love these Orygoons up here. Great people!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe - see my photos of hardie under the thread on "Structure Bases". I removed it today. A bucket load of crumbles. I use PT 2x4s with 2 ft splices screwed together. 80 degrees on the East Coast this week.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard W, nice railroad. I love the snow scenes (but not enough to wanna live back east again). Still, I envy your having a proper backyard. Ours, at least my future layout area, is about 15 x 40. As for that 80 degrees, "Pfft!"


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually got to 93 for a few days. I think we missed spring. 
Replaced the Hardieboard with a similar product from another company. Painted both sides. I am not sure if the moisture which gets in is causing freeze/thaw damage. I love testing products. 

Thanks for your nice compliments. The hillside provides lots of exercise.


----------

